# Sage Barista Express - Longer Extraction Time?



## Eugene (Jul 24, 2020)

Is there any way to extend the extraction time beyond what seems to be a 60 seconds max limit?

When using the 'Program' mode to set the extraction time it auto cuts-off at about 60 seconds, and I do like a very strong, but 'long', coffee, so use the double portafilter for one cup...

I know I can use the Hot Water Dispenser, but would rather just have the extraction go on for longer, if possible.


----------



## Alex.Spamps (Jul 27, 2013)

Hi eugene,

I do a lot of work with sage and what your looking to do sadly isn't an option. My recommendation would be to actually go the other direction. Make your espresso a smaller dose, 30-40ml out and then add the hot water. This will give you a better extraction and a "stronger" espresso whereas when you just let water run through the shot it dilutes it and over extracts.

if you're interested I host a one on one zoom training for sage machines. DM for details


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

As @Alex.Spamps says you are just watering down your shot and not actually making it stronger. Try a 1:2 ratio over a 30 second extraction and then add hot water, will be a much nicer drink in the end.


----------

